# golfing in the winter



## sid bremner (Dec 11, 2014)

Could anyone please help. My biggest problem when it's cold and windy is my hands, especially my fingertips to the point when I can't finish the game. I'm already using mizuno cycling gloves which are supposed  to be for the cold with another pair of mittens which I wear between shots and yet the tips get sore to the point that I can't hold the club. Could anyone help?


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 11, 2014)

Keep your hands in your pocket till you are about to hit  I was up a ladder working on electric last winter. No gloves in winter. I know that feeling or lack of it. Those gel packs you put in microwave, put in your pocket. Enjoy your golfing & welcome.


----------



## Copepod (Dec 11, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, did bremner.
Heat packs would be worth trying, inside mittens. Or even a plastic bottle of hot water, wrapped in a towel or similar when not being held.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't play golf in Dundee in winter!!

Seriously, though, as Hobie and Copepod have mentioned, there are those heat packs available. An example of which being ....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Magic-Gel-Reusable-Hand-Warmer/dp/B000MU4IJ2

Note that I cannot say whether this example is any good or not.

Andy


----------

